# Garage sale find today



## alloy (Aug 15, 2014)

Got these for $10 today. Two 1/4" Dumont broaches, one 1" 82 deg countersink, and a 3/4" carbide insert boring bar 

Me..........happy camper  :biggrin:


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 15, 2014)

That is obviously scrap metal, I will be happy to dispose of it for you.  :roflmao:


----------



## alloy (Aug 15, 2014)

That's a very generous offer. But I'm not sure they are even worth gas money to come get them 

If you need to borrow a broach just let me know.


----------



## george wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

You won't find that sort of thing at garage sales around here!! Up in Pennsylvania,where they used to have industry I have found a few machinist's tools,but down here? Good luck. We have a few ship yards,at least.


----------



## alloy (Aug 15, 2014)

Funny you mention ship yards.  That's where she said her husband worked.

She had an old HF drill press that she wanted $500 for.  Said it was "shipyard" quality.  I didn't even try to burst her bubble on it. Not my place to do that.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Aug 15, 2014)

crazy to let that lot go for $10 and ask $500 for an old HF DP! Good find though. From what I've seen around here garage sales are full of overpriced junk, so it's hard to summon up much enthusiasm for them.


----------



## alloy (Aug 16, 2014)

Occasionally you find gold at sales.  I look for ads on CL that say tools and have pictures.  I've been to sales that say tools and they have a few old screwdrivers and old power tools with dead batteries.  Awhile back I did find a Milwaukee M18 1/2" cordless drill for $50 and took a chance on it.  It's the best drill I've ever had bar none.  The chuck actually grips and it will twist your wrist pretty good if the bit jams. 

 I was so impressed with  the drill  I bought a 3/8" impact that uses the same batteries.  I pulled the tires off my Blazer last week using it.  I also bought a sawzall.  At work we have Ryobi drills we use to deburr parts and they suck. I bring my drill in and use it instead. It's constantly being borrowed.


----------



## george wilson (Aug 16, 2014)

Matt the muppett: Have you moved? I thought you were in Pennsylvania.


----------



## alloy (Aug 16, 2014)

No been in Vancouver since the early 80's.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 16, 2014)

i need some of your good ju-ju down here.
iv'e been looking for good broaches cheap, as kind of a scavenger hunt game i like to play.
excellent score!!!
if you want to ever dry out, come down to California.
Maybe my neighbors will put out offerings like the the ones your neighbors present you with.:jester:


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Aug 18, 2014)

george wilson said:


> Matt the muppett: Have you moved? I thought you were in Pennsylvania.



Yup, from deepest darkest Pennsylvania to deepest darkest Washington state  got a 1 year teaching job at a small college here which will hopefully get me where I want to be next year. Still using that collet chuck of yours, in fact I just finished making another collet for it, a 6mm one for some roughing end mills I got off eBay!

Sorry for the hijack alloy!


----------



## george wilson (Aug 18, 2014)

Matt,are you prepared for a LOT of rain? I lived in Seattle when in the #rd grade. Then,off to Ketchikan Alaska for 6 years. 13 feet of rain a year. Next to the most rainy place on Earth one year. It was some place in India.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Aug 20, 2014)

george wilson said:


> Matt the muppett: Have you moved? I thought you were in Pennsylvania.



Ah, not that part of the NW, we're in the "desert" in the center. It's rained twice in over a month and the first time it evaporated before it hit the ground


----------



## caspaincmonster (Aug 20, 2014)

The dry side of Washington is seriously dry,  even Seattle doesn't get that  much rain (30in),  it is just cloudy between September and July.  After spending most of my life there I moved to Oslo Norway and the winters are much nicer here at 60deg North.  The machine tool offerings are also better by far,  the only issue is the lack of shop space.


----------

